# What was the first AC game you played?



## Dy1an (May 5, 2016)

Personally for me it was City Folk.


----------



## King Dorado (May 5, 2016)

wrong board.  you may want to report to mods and ask them to move it.


----------



## Dy1an (May 5, 2016)

King Dad said:


> wrong board.  you may want to report to mods and ask them to move it.



ohhh sorry, doing that now.


----------



## King Dorado (May 5, 2016)

ThatRoleplayerDylan said:


> ohhh sorry, doing that now.



no biggie, happens to all of us


----------



## King Dorado (May 5, 2016)

New Leaf is the first (and only) Animal Crossing game i've played.  Have toyed with the idea of going back and getting City Folk for the Wii, or Wild World for the DS though....


----------



## Cascade (May 5, 2016)

Animal Crossing City Folk is my first game.


----------



## sock (May 5, 2016)

WW. I wish it could have been GC but I was 2 at the time of release  I was only 6 when WW was released but at least I played it then


----------



## Kapriznyy (May 5, 2016)

The original game. Fond memories. But the way the screen would lag as you went between each "square" of your town made me a little dizzy back then


----------



## Jordan Marek (May 5, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World. Ahh, the memories. :]


----------



## chaicow (May 5, 2016)

Wild world was my first AC game


----------



## bubblemilktea (May 5, 2016)

Wild World. <3
It was a great discovery.


----------



## Katie1313 (May 6, 2016)

City Folk was my first. Got it for Christmas


----------



## etsusho (May 7, 2016)

New Leaf! It and the DS were bday presents.


----------



## endlesssky (May 7, 2016)

where is Let's go to the City ??


----------



## Solus (May 7, 2016)

Animal Crossing Population Growing was my first game! It was the best one because players were allowed to play NES games.


----------



## Zerous (May 7, 2016)

Wild World was my 1st. It was also one of my 1st ds games I ever got.


----------



## Dy1an (May 7, 2016)

endlesssky said:


> where is Let's go to the City ??



google lied to me


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

City Folk right when it came out.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (May 9, 2016)

My first was wild world in the same year new leaf came to europe. I wanted to try it so I went with WW first


----------



## Alienfish (May 9, 2016)

Wild Word for DS I believe.


----------



## Fleshy (May 11, 2016)

Wild World!


----------



## Honeybun26 (May 11, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game was the original. I was very young when it first came out so I didn't understand why I had to pay a mortgage. I don't think I even knew how to fish or catch bugs. I mostly spent my time collecting furniture from the dump to decorate my house and speaking to all the villagers in town.


----------



## Katattacc (May 11, 2016)

Animal Crossing on the gamecube was all I did every day when I was a youngin


----------



## LaurenCupcake (May 12, 2016)

My first was Wild World - I was like 6 or 7


----------



## Sorey (May 12, 2016)

First one would have to be the good ol' gamecube version. I remember the struggles it was when each screen loaded as you walked to a different section.


----------



## TinyStarrable (May 12, 2016)

My first animal crossing game was the original on the GameCube. I had a lot of fun on it and would look forward to meeting/talking to my villagers everyday. I'd also love to help them out! I would play with my sister as well!


----------



## Halloqueen (May 13, 2016)

The first Animal Crossing game I played was the one for the GameCube. It still has a unique appeal and it's my second favorite in the series behind New Leaf. I never played Wild World and did not enjoy City Folk at all. No interest in Happy Home Designer and I don't have the spare cash to buy a bunch of amiibo to get the full Amiibo Festival experience, which I can tell from watching videos is cute and enjoyable but shallow.


----------



## cofffin (May 13, 2016)

wild world!  and tbh, i would still consider it one of my favorite games lol. 
it looks awful now but i still visit my old villagers time to time.


----------



## Trip (May 13, 2016)

New Leaf, but I've played all of them except for city folk.


----------



## TheTangySkitty (May 14, 2016)

Wild world is my first!


----------



## CarlDillynson (May 18, 2016)

I played the very first Animal Crossing in 2004.


----------



## Rabirin (May 18, 2016)

Wild world was my first AC game. I believe I got it several years after release though. I'd heard of the game and I had wanted it for a very long time but I honestly had no clue what to expect. I didn't know what the game was about and I just thought the cover art looked cool. I forgot about it a few years later, until my sister got the game and she let me play it and that's when I became absolutely obsessed with the franchise and began to collect all the other games in it. I bought  a 3DS just solely for of the release of new leaf. I'm that much of a die-hard. I wasn't going to buy one before, but after they announced new leaf I knew I had to have one. I've loved the game ever since. I have so many fond memories of wild world. I didn't really play city folk and I do play ACGC from time to time.


----------



## hollowbunnie (May 19, 2016)

Although I had known about animal crossing since the beginning, i jad never truly played the game until new leaf came out, it changed my life! Its such a great game that i checked out the one for gamecube and it just wasnt the same ! New leaf is amazing, along with happy home designer, that makes all my new leaf house designing dreams come true! XD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (May 20, 2016)

My first Animal Crossing game was the GameCube one but I didn't play it much since I thought it was a stupid game at the time I got my first GameCube but I started getting into Animal Crossing at Wild World (DS). Then got every game since xD


----------



## glow (May 21, 2016)

i got animal crossing and loved it and then bought wild world and loved it even more

7 years later  i bought acnl <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 21, 2016)

but what about Doubutsu no Mori or Doubutsu no Mori +....


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

Animal Crossingopulation Growing was my first and I've been hooked since 2002.


----------



## Punchyleaf (May 21, 2016)

For me it was the gamecube version. I had watched the reviews back when G4 was still a huge gaming television channel. I think it was on both Cinematech and x-play(?) as trailers and reviews that pushed me to want it and then eventually get it on release day. I would not put it down LOL. I would fall asleep so late and get in trouble on school nights i would stay up late to play.


----------



## Jazznote (May 22, 2016)

acnl was my first game. I didn't know that the franchise even existed until last year.


----------



## Mash (May 22, 2016)

Good ol GameCube.  I remember playing it for hours.  Too bad I never had the right memory card and my game kept freezing and removing my data...


----------



## Nightmares (May 22, 2016)

WW! I remember both me and my step sister used to have it, and we'd go to each others towns :,)


----------



## yiffn7 (May 22, 2016)

animal crossing wild world. it may have actually been my first animal crossing game, too. i know id recently purchased my ds from argos so it must have been around then. i bought it with pokemon dash. it was my fave game for years because i was really fascinated with how the animals would interact with you differently depending on who they were and your relationship with them. also it was just really fun in general


----------



## Invisible again (May 22, 2016)

WW. It's so nostalgic for me now... Villagers felt closer to their personalities in that game... It was such a fun game too. But I was a reset addict with that game. ^^;


----------



## classically.trained (May 22, 2016)

Lots of Wild World peeps on here (including me). One of the things I remember the most about WW was running around hoping for a villager to ping me and give me their pic.


----------



## kenna (May 22, 2016)

Animal Crossing GC. Loved the series ever since.


----------



## Kurashiki (May 26, 2016)

My first was animal crossing on the game cube


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 26, 2016)

new leaf is my first animal crossing game. wish i could my hands on the gamecube version but i dont think theyre selling it anymore..


----------



## Twinleaf (May 26, 2016)

I used to sneakily play my sister's copy of Wild World on her DS (this was before I had my own a few years later) when she wasn't home, haha.


----------



## Garou (May 26, 2016)

GameCube Animal Crossing was the first one for me. I still play it every now and then, and then end up feeling nostalgic. It was definitely one of my favorite childhood games!!


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Jun 2, 2016)

Animal Crossing for the GC was my first


----------



## Razpup (Jun 2, 2016)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. Sometimes play HHD but rarely play CF.


----------



## simonthomas6 (Jun 3, 2016)

My first AC game was actually the very first game in the series on gamecube.


----------



## hydrophonic (Jun 4, 2016)

wild world. Still remember having Baabara, Vesta, Friga and Gwen.


----------



## Duzzel (Jun 4, 2016)

I started with AC:GC Population Growing
I loved it and think fondly on it all the time. Unfortunately I have a hard time keeping up with console Animal Crossing games, plus I really like the connectivity that the prior games no longer or didn't have.

But it reminiscing on Population Growing motivates me to work on my ACNL town ~


----------



## Aleigh (Jun 4, 2016)

simonthomas6 said:


> My first AC game was actually the very first game in the series on gamecube.



So was mine. I've played every single AC game, starting with the very first one on the gamecube. I named my town PonyTown, because of how young I was. I still remember some of the villagers! Like Cookie!


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jun 4, 2016)

New leaf. <3


----------



## Mary (Jun 4, 2016)

Wild World. The villagers were so much sassier in the old games. <3


----------



## PrincessSofie (Jun 8, 2016)

The first game I ever played was animal crossing wild world and the only other games I've played are new leaf and happy home designer


----------



## Linksonic1 (Jun 8, 2016)

Acgc was my first


----------



## Dan716 (Jun 8, 2016)

Wild World, when i first say a scorpion I though it was a lobster lol


----------



## promised freedom (Jun 8, 2016)

Animal Crossing on the Gamecube. I was 12 or 13 lol.


----------



## llamasity (Jun 9, 2016)

So If I want to be technical I'd say Wild World but I was really stubborn and didn't want to read anything so my mom returned it the day after I got it but I have played it . Well in reality my first game was New Leaf.


----------



## Penellope (Jun 10, 2016)

Animal Crossing on the Game Cube was my first game and since then I've Played Wild World and ACNL. I almost got City Folk but then NL came out so I bought that instead.


----------



## guardgirl (Jun 10, 2016)

AC:GC was my first. It's actually in my gamecube now hah.


----------



## aleksandras (Jun 11, 2016)

city folk
aah nostalgia !!


----------



## VanillaChase (Jun 11, 2016)

Technically City Folk was, because I bought an old copy of it right before New Leaf came out. But NL was the first title I really got into.


----------



## Shax (Jun 11, 2016)

Animal Crossing on the GameCube. My friend introduced it to me in middle school, and I asked my mom to buy a copy for me. She even started playing it too!


----------



## maka (Jun 15, 2016)

It was the lovely City Folk for me. I saw the game at the library and decided it was cute and I should try it out. After keeping the disk forever I returned it and my dad bought me a Nintendo Selects one.


----------



## ForeverAFlame (Jun 16, 2016)

My first game was New Leaf. I now have the Villager amiibo and HHD, too.


----------



## skylucario (Jun 16, 2016)

I played Wild World--it was my first DS game and my favorite until I got Pok?mon Pearl, after which I forgot about it for a while--and got New Leaf for my birthday the year it came out (which was technically two days after it came out, lol xD). I've also played City Folk and it was the first AC game I've actually really gotten into, though I find NL all-around more enjoyable.


----------

